# Fly fishing for AJ and Bonita



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a video of our trip from this past week.
http://youtu.be/2SN0uqpif4Y


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

_*One word....AWESOME!!

*_


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn guys, that is some high speed fishing!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

That is badass man!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sick.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

AJ on a flyrod.. wow very cool


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I watched this on Orvis friday film fest yesterday! Sweet video, I love how well you can hear the chaos in the water.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Incredible!


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

It was absolutely one of my favorite days of fishing.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW!!! - you guys didn't show any tangles/break offs of free lie hitting your stripping guides - are you all that good?


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL! No, there was that crazy dance that I did where the fly line was wrapped around my leg. There was another case when we were on the Bonita, where I had a knot pull tight in my fly line that I had to undo after the fish was released. Outside of that, our casts were pretty clean. We had only a slight breeze and really didn't do much blind casting to twist up our lines... So yeah, we are that good. LOL. I don't know, there may have been more cut in the editing, but my buddy did all that so I don't know how much else would have been there. There was only one broken hook after it had been dealt with a few times with pliers. There was one break off in the video too. But yeah we are that good. Hahahaha


----------

